# Best Piranha Exhibit You've Seen at a Public Aquarium



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

The NY Aquarium has a 8 foot tall by 10 foot wide by 10 foot piranha tank with 13 inch reds. 
The Aquarium of the Americas in New Orleans has a 4 foot high by 10 foot wide by ? tank with 10 inch reds and 5+ inch exodons living together. They also have a huge salt water tank with sandtiger sharks and a 10 foot Alligator Gar.

JH


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

the dallas has a coiple old RBP at ther aquarium


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

The Montreal Biodome has some nice p's

Here's a video I shot a few months ago: Montreal Biodome


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

The Georgia Aquarium is IMO the best Piranha/Pygo tank. Check out how many caribas are in there. And those caribe and reds are huge.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

^^^^^ That is amazing !


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> The Montreal Biodome has some nice p's
> 
> Here's a video I shot a few months ago: Montreal Biodome


damn man thats a good lil video, those are some big red bellys, and those shots of all those caribes, i want to go there!!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> The Montreal Biodome has some nice p's
> 
> Here's a video I shot a few months ago: Montreal Biodome


Man that tank was flawless. The best piranha tank and combination of fishes I've ever seen.

I prefer this tank over the one in Georgia. Having all those piranhas together can't be good for them. Problably lots of fin nips.

Hater


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

the pittsburgh zoo has a nice little piranha setup and a great overall little aquarium as well.


----------



## .50Cal (Jul 20, 2007)

anyone seen the exhibit at mandalay bay in vegas? i really like the setup.. heres a couple pics i took back in july, not the best pics, but you get the general idea of the setup.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Here are a few more pics from the GA Aquarium. Some of the mixed piranha tank (Reds & Cariba), and a few of the Reef tank and a Whale Shark.

Enjoy....

















This pic as some perspective to show how tall the tank is:


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i saw on animal planet, there is a frigging huge tank in paris france, approx 7000 gal....







i dont remember the size for sure, but housed some great big pygos and they were feeding them fish in a chain mail suit, it was awesome


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

assclown said:


> i saw on animal planet, there is a frigging huge tank in paris france, approx 7000 gal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're talking about this: P's in France


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

yeha the Atlanta Georgia P tank is dman sweet, you cant even count how menay are in there! It is a very large tank though, and they seems to be in good condition when i went.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> i saw on animal planet, there is a frigging huge tank in paris france, approx 7000 gal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're talking about this: P's in France
[/quote]
thats it...you found it.......MY DREAM JOB...HEHEHE


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> Here are a few more pics from the GA Aquarium. Some of the mixed piranha tank (Reds & Cariba), and a few of the Reef tank and a Whale Shark.
> 
> Enjoy....
> 
> View attachment 152567


That whale shark tank must be tremendous. They should throw in a couple makos and maybe a tiger shark. The aquascapers would have to dive in chainmale and, even with that, they might have to tranquilize the tiger shark. Without these pictures this wouldn't be much of a thread. I'm getting a digital video camera this winter so maybe I can snap some films and pictures at the NY Aquarium atleast. Nice pictures.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> View attachment 152567


Can you imagine how many thousands of gallons that tank has? When I was there, I just could not even begin to comprehend how big that whale shark tank was (considering there are 3 whale sharks in there in addition to the other fishes like groupers, skates, rays, tuna, etc.) and how to filter that thing.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Toledo Zoo is the best Ive seen


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

the New Port aquarium in KY is really nice i have some pics ill see if i can find them


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, the main tank in GA is HUGE. They could not do a Tiger Shark because it would eat everything n the tank, nor a Mako. However, they do have several Hammerhead sharks (pis below), School of Rays (pic below), Groupers (below), and various other sharks. When I was there last, they had four Whale Sharks in the tank; however, I could not get all four in the same pic. I was able to get two, so I included it below. Enjoy...


----------



## CaptMicha (Mar 29, 2006)

The Baltimore Aquarium has a nice exhibit, I haven't been there in a while so I can elaborate on it. The National Zoo in D.C. has a nice one also. They have some HUGE plecos in there, making me wonder just who thought it was a good idea to sell some of those species in a fish store.

I wish aquariums would stop trying to keep white sharks. They keep dying and getting sick so stop pushing the limits! Yes, they'd make a hella bunch of money but is it worth killing the animal?


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Moondemon said:


> The Montreal Biodome has some nice p's
> 
> Here's a video I shot a few months ago: Montreal Biodome


That video makes me miss my pygos =(


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

damn! that Georgia Aquarium has a nice display


----------

